# SIGG bottles contained BPA



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I just found out that SIGG bottles *DID* have BPA in the liner.
Some SIGG bottles in stores may still have the BPA liner so make sure you are buying the newer ones (if you continue to buy their bottles).

I'm not sure if I can post a link here but you can either check out their own site or pm me for link to another site with an article about it.


----------



## phytoangel (Jan 30, 2007)

i can't believe it. just when you think that you are doing the right thing. i wish that these companies would be honest from the very beginning. just think of how many of these bottles are out there. WFM and REI sell tons of these. in fact, we each have one in our household.

ahhhh!!!!!!!!







:

i just found this http://mysigg.com/liner/

all of ours have the old liner.







:


----------



## 3*is*magic (Sep 13, 2007)

I am SHOCKED not to see more MDC mamas posting about this. There were a gazillion Sigg/BPA/KK threads when all the BPA stuff hit the fan.

And I am SO MAD that I spent $100+ last year to replace all of our water bottles and sippies with Siggs.








:







:







:







:







: (one little irked person for each Sigg drinkin' member of my family!)
Leeann


----------



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

:







:







: (that's for the three bottles I have to now trash).

What a WASTE!


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

I've always been suspicious of that "enamel" lining. It was impossible to tell what it was made of by looking on their website. We opted for stainless bottles, but be aware that the inside of them can be coated too.


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

You can email them at [email protected] for a replacement. I'm planning on donating the three replacements we get. I refuse to use anything by a company I can't trust.

eta: i was also surprised there isn't a bigger thread about this. Personally, I'm boiling mad!


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Ugh. That really irks me. I thought we'd done the right thing in buying Siggs for DD and that we'd avoided the whole BPA issue. Now it turns out that she's been sucking on it for several years.







:

We can't really afford to replace them right away either. I assume the Siggs are still safer than a standard plastic sports bottle, so we'll have to use what we have and replace them as we go along.

How irritating!


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimid* 
You can email them at [email protected] for a replacement. I'm planning on donating the three replacements we get. I refuse to use anything by a company I can't trust.

Can you give me some more info on that? I'd love to have ours replaced. We have six of them.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow. DH was right. I'm glad I listened to him.


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *henny penny* 
We opted for stainless bottles, but be aware that the inside of them can be coated too.









How can you tell? The ones we have don't appear to have any coating -- how can I be sure?


----------



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

I would love more info on replacement as well.

Thank you!


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

Holy batman! Those things are darned expensive! Well, I've got a bunch to replace, too.







:


----------



## kimiij (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2mygirl* 
Wow. DH was right. I'm glad I listened to him.

How did he know?


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I just found this article on Tree Hugger and then this follow up article.

The bad thing is that the old SIGG bottles had BPA in there liner. The good thing is that there was no detectable amounts of BPA leached in water. I am still going to get mine replaced but I am not too worried that I have bee drinking BPA.


----------



## akayerich (Jun 1, 2008)

sigh....another frustrated Sigg owner here









I'm seriously considering just carrying around a glass jar of water with me everywhere I go now. I already use jars as glasses around the house- why not just screw on a lid and take it to go?


----------



## sunflower.mama (Apr 14, 2008)

This makes me so mad. I bought ours (with the old liners) last Aug, and it was so hard to find them that I had to go to a bunch of stores. I thought I was doing the best by my family and the word was that sigg was so popular because of the BPA stories in the news that they couldn't keep up with demand. Not so. I guess they were working so hard to manuf. their new lined bottles, but had no problem with me buying the old kind. Nice.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

The email to Sigg is not loger being used..."email rejected by recipient" Off to buy a bunch more Klean Kanteens!


----------



## kaleidoscopeeyes (May 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *henny penny* 
I've always been suspicious of that "enamel" lining. It was impossible to tell what it was made of by looking on their website. We opted for stainless bottles, but be aware that the inside of them can be coated too.

















: I know everywhere said it was safe, but I kept thinking I might as well go with "less" stuff ya know?


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

Geez this makes me want to cry. I spent HOURS and HOURS reading about water bottles and liners.

I felt comforted by their reputation and words about their "Special safe liner".

They lied, they hid it and pretended it was special and didn't want anyone copying it, but the truth is they used the same cheap stuff everyone else did and trumped it into something it never was.








I feel really angry.

The damned things are so overpriced, and to find out you aren't even "buying" a measure of safety. Just so unbelievable.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah I read the link too, and I'm stuck with 4 bottles I bought in 2006. I treated them like gold so they're nearly new looking.

They're also being sold this week at a local chain store at a deep discount too. I was going to pick another couple up but I'm glad I didn't.

Dh is saying that there will probably be a class lawsuit in the works. I think I might hold onto my bottles just incase SIGG does the right thing and offers a refund.

Meanwhile I'm off to hunt out some jelly jars with handles to use as my take out water container....sigh..


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

wow...I remember reading about their "special" coating - they knew we were all concerned about bpa, plastics, aluminum and linings - and now this comes out??

I'm glad I went with the stainless steel foogos (the aluminum and special coating made me nervous about siggs and they were harder to find here, so stainless it was).

I'm sorry for you mamas and your old siggs. Shame on them!


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

I'm seriously considering just carrying around a glass jar of water with me everywhere I go now. I already use jars as glasses around the house- why not just screw on a lid and take it to go?
there is not much money to be made in that common sense venture!

of course you could just use a glass jar! our drinking glasses are canning jars and we use them as tupperware for leftovers, lunch at work, salad dressing, salsa, etc...

why bother spending tons of money on any water bottles if you might as well just use glass jars?


----------



## Sailor (Jun 13, 2006)

I must admit when SIGG and KleanKanteen first became "popular" among the green crowds, I opted for the KK because I didn't trust a company who wouldn't say what was in their liner. I remember they didn't list the ingredients, and it always seemed suspicious to me. Like what are you hiding? So, I went with KK - just stainless steel seemed good, though I had to compromise my "don't buy from China" rule for them.

I'm totally paranoid about stuff like that, though. I have to have full disclosure or I don't buy. I'm sorry to see that SIGG put BPA in their liners. This is something they absolutely should have disclosed!


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh.my.god. I find this really sickening to learn. I too researched this and decided to get the siggs rather than plastic. We have 4 of them.

What is really making me mad is that I pumped for my first child and used the "best" bottle at the time, Avent. Full of BPA. Now I have been trying really hard to avoid exposing him to more of it, and I find out he's been drinking it pretty much every day of his life.









I hope there is a class action suit and I will be in it. No receipts anymore, but I do have my bottles.


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

lovely


----------



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmansions* 
I hope there is a class action suit and I will be in it.

Me, too. We switched to KK about 2 years ago because of mold issues with the Siggs, but it's reprehensible for Sigg to have been hiding lies behind their "trademarked secret lining." I'm also curious why they bothered to reveal it in the first place. Someone must have figured it out or I doubt they'd have ever revealed it.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmansions* 
Oh.my.god. I find this really sickening to learn. I too researched this and decided to get the siggs rather than plastic. We have 4 of them.

What is really making me mad is that I pumped for my first child and used the "best" bottle at the time, Avent. Full of BPA. Now I have been trying really hard to avoid exposing him to more of it, and I find out he's been drinking it pretty much every day of his life.









I hope there is a class action suit and I will be in it. No receipts anymore, but I do have my bottles.


I just wanted to say I too did that with my first (our son) bought the whole Advent line, pump bottles the whole bit, I even bought the adapters to attach to the Medela pump so I could pump right into the Advent bottles (because that was better than pumping into the Medela bottles














, then yeah a sigg bottle for him.







:


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimid* 
You can email them at [email protected] for a replacement. I'm planning on donating the three replacements we get. I refuse to use anything by a company I can't trust.

eta: i was also surprised there isn't a bigger thread about this. Personally, I'm boiling mad!

LOL, what companies do you feel you can trust? i'm not trying to be snarky, but i don't think "trust" is something you can really have confidence in regarding any company who's objective it is to make money. it's just the way capitalism works.


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

So glad this was posted! Darn, it's sad b/c DH and I both have KK and DD uses her Sigg all day every day. Ugh.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

I knew it! To the person who rolled their eyes at me and implied I was nuts for not trusting the liner because Sigg refused to say exactly what was in it or that it was "BPA free" ---->







.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

I too was innately distrustful of that liner, and the fact they wouldn't say exactly what was in it, and opted for the KK instead. I'm glad I did!

It's like Nalgene all over again - people toting around something they think is healthy, and finding out just the opposite. Shame on Sigg.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

When I bought mine a few years ago, I didn't feel entirely comfortable with the liner.
The lady in the store said that she prefered Sigg to KK.
I boight one of each.
A pretty Sigg for my DD and a KK for my DS.
I just went back a few weeks ago and bought my DD a KK as well because of what looked like mildew growing in the bottom of her Sigg.
One of those I guess that I should have gone with my gut.







:
I wonder if there is any where to return from Canada?


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
I too was innately distrustful of that liner, and the fact they wouldn't say exactly what was in it, and opted for the KK instead. I'm glad I did!

It's like Nalgene all over again - people toting around something they think is healthy, and finding out just the opposite. Shame on Sigg.

actually it looks like (if you read their website) they have been working since 2006 to develop a BPA free liner.

i'm going to return ours, i love my sigg bottle, but we never ever put anything in it other than cold water.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

While they weren't honest about whether the liner did or did not contain BPA at least third party testing shows that the bottles don't leach the BPA.

At this point in the game, that's all I care about.

And luckily, two of our three SIGGs have the new liner.


----------



## Mamja (May 23, 2007)

Ugh, so sad about this.


----------



## wholewheatchick (Mar 1, 2009)

For those of you looking for "cool" glass water bottles, check this site out: http://www.lovebottle.net/


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 
While they weren't honest about whether the liner did or did not contain BPA at least third party testing shows that the bottles don't leach the BPA.

At this point in the game, that's all I care about.

And luckily, two of our three SIGGs have the new liner.


The bottles don't leach BPA at the parts per billion level. However, there is growing evidence that BPA works its nasty magic at the parts per _trillion_ level, which SIGG either did not test at, or did test and it showed up so they opted to stick to just showing ppb in their chart - we don't know which.

Sadly, I used to work for a major maker of personal care products and I know how the disclosure of information choices are made. It's pretty much do whatever you have to do not to lose market share, as long as it's legal. There is no law requiring companies to disclose BPA levels, so SIGG is well within legal by not testing and/or showing data for it at parts per trillion.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I am so glad I opted for KK for the kids, DH and I have been drinking from Siggs with the PBA liner though







. So- what do we do, just hold on to them hoping that they offer refunds?

I had been wanting to buy KKs for dh and I anyway, so I can fit ice cubes in them, I guess now I have good reason.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

:

We actually switched from SIGG a few years ago, but I still feel decieved. I've purchased many as toddler gifts and that company will certainly never see another penny of mine.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I went with the Klean Kanteen because I had heard the Sigg's were harder to clean and you couldn't put them in the dishwasher. So it sounds like my lazy cleaning habits were good for once.

I'm hesitant to get glass bottles. I have dropped my KK countless times. I don't think glass and I would mix too well.


----------



## jwoodbri (Aug 26, 2008)

I was pretty mad when I read about it too. I went to Sigg's website and read their all their info and decided to email Sigg. ([email protected]) They will replace old water bottles with their new ones. I mail my old ones back and they will issue a credit w/free shipping to use on their website. Still not sure I want new ones but we'll see...


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwoodbri* 
I was pretty mad when I read about it too. I went to Sigg's website and read their all their info and decided to email Sigg. ([email protected]) They will replace old water bottles with their new ones. I mail my old ones back and they will issue a credit w/free shipping to use on their website. Still not sure I want new ones but we'll see...

I am opting out of the replacements. I ordered Klean Kanteens last night for all of us and will get rid of the Siggs.

DH thinks I should email Sigg and tell them they have lost my business, so I think I will do that.

So, weigh in here. Should I throw out my Siggs or donate them? They are in good shape, only one has a dent. Which is the better choice?


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i just sent them an email requesting info on replacement bottles.







:


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmansions* 
Should I throw out my Siggs or donate them? They are in good shape, only one has a dent. Which is the better choice?

Aren't they recyclable? If so, I would choose that.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

I was trying to decide between some (cute) Siggs or KK. Guess KK has my business. I'm about to buy one for each member of my family. (After payday next month we each get a different color.)


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwoodbri* 
I was pretty mad when I read about it too. I went to Sigg's website and read their all their info and decided to email Sigg. ([email protected]) They will replace old water bottles with their new ones. I mail my old ones back and they will issue a credit w/free shipping to use on their website. Still not sure I want new ones but we'll see...

hummm....I sent an email this am and it bounced back to me...


----------



## swimwater (Jun 21, 2007)

That makes me mad. I also questioned about their liner but I got a sigg because the top style you could cover it and keep it clean.

Just info - To those talking about using glass jars, the canning jar lids also have BPA in them so you would want to use ones that had a different type of lid.

Also the KK do leach as well, though its elements that are in the stainless steel at very small amounts.

Quote:

For those of you looking for "cool" glass water bottles, check this site out: http://www.lovebottle.net/
thanks for the link


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimwater* 
Also the KK do leach as well, though its elements that are in the stainless steel at very small amounts.


What does stainless steel leach?

This really ticks me off.
I had slowly been moving away from Siggs, because I always worried about denting and the liner cracking. I just bought one for my son though cause he really loved the design, I hope it's the new one.







:


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

Fortunately, I have never like kk or sigg. You put water in them, even with ice (which is hard to get in) and ita warm in about 15 minutes... and the bottles always sweat. Bleah.

I really like those thermos ones.. but talk about pricy...


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wholewheatchick* 
For those of you looking for "cool" glass water bottles, check this site out: http://www.lovebottle.net/

hmmm. $15 for a glass bottle.

Nope.


----------



## pandora665 (Mar 13, 2006)

The plastic "freezer lids" for Ball jars are made of #5 polypropylene (No BPA). They are water-tight, but I'd do a trial run before tossing one in the diaper bag. Just an FYI!


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilylove* 
What does stainless steel leach?

Theoretically, trace amounts of the metals could transfer. I don't think "leaching" would be an accurate term though. But unless you're heating it or putting acidic food in it, it's unlikely anything would transfer. Either way, I don't think it's not cause for concern.


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't believe this. First Avent, and now Sigg.
WTF is wrong with these companies?

Putting ours in the recylcing today.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Hey I went to toys r us to replace ours today and the FooGos by Thermos are buy one get one half off! Just in case anyone needs them as well for their kids on monday (like I did!)


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

treehugger.com has this article
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009...w-bpa-free.php
which lists the ceo's email address and suggests folks contact him with concerns:
[email protected]

just sent him an email, which thus far has not bounced back. called his attention to the fact that there is a thread here on MDC which has been viewed by 1,478 people so far about BPA in the older sigg liners.


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BathrobeGoddess* 
Hey I went to toys r us to replace ours today and the FooGos by Thermos are buy one get one half off! Just in case anyone needs them as well for their kids on monday (like I did!)

oh! thanks!

love those.. wish they carried the bigger ones, too (or do they?)


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

hummm....I sent an email this am and it bounced back to me...
i just used the "contact us" in their website ao maybe that will work


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't have FooGoo cups but I have the similar "Funtainer" straw cups. They are fine for my older kids but my 4 yo ripped the straw so many times I think he used up all the replacements for his and the other kids. He was trying to get it off I guess. Plus now the gasket is gone from the top of his (I don't know how he got that out?) so it leaks unless it is kept upright.

So if you have a 3 or 4 yo who is into "investigating" things pretty thoroughly like mine DS was, this might not be the best cup for him or her. DS is 5 now and is okay with them. I will be sending one of the older kids' along with him to lunch.


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

I received an email response from the CEO of Sigg that said while he has great confidence in the old Sigg liners, he is passing my concern onto their Customer Service Dept. and they will contact me directly to advise me how to exchange the old bottles for the ones with the new liners.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Omgosh! I loved siggs so much and always recommended them over kk. My kk had rusted after 3 uses. And i usually don't buy products we eat or drink out of from China. I got a bunch of free KK's as gifts so we've been using those, but I seriously have 8 siggs. I better be getting replacements.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jewelsJZ* 
quote removed by mod

I'm not sure why you felt the need to tell him about this thread. What does he care? We are but pebbles to a company as big as SIGG.

I believe companies should be up front from the start. Being vague about the contents of the liner in the first place made me uneasy.
I'm sure this thread will now go 'poof' but it doesn't matter.
As long as some people now know about this issue.

Safety is my number one priority. And since this is the Family Safety forum, I figured the general public would like to know what's going on with SIGG.
I do hope that everyone with the old bottles will get a replacement if that is their wish.


----------



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow so I spent all this money on these bottles for my child myself my 2 nephews my mother and sister Ds and I all together have over 6 what a wast of money and Ds LOVES his shark bottle so much I feel bad that he can no longer us it and my 2 beautiful bottles are now trash














:







I bought mine about 2 years ago I believe so they are most certainly the old liners!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Thats awful! Makes me glad that we went with Foogo's & Guyot Designs vs Sigg though! I was always suspicious there was something nasty in the liner since they refused to disclose ingredients, which was the main reason we went with stainless!!

ETA: Oh I also wanted to add that if you have Foogo cups you can get replacement parts from thermos - just call their customer service number! Straw sets are $1, and sippy lids (yellow part) are $2


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

OK, so what is safe to drink out of?!?!

HELP!!!


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Big sale in our city today. Figured they would all be the old style but scored 2 with the new liner. I'm happy they were each 10 bucks off. I really like them. We have some I am pure steel thermos's but they are quite heavy comparitively.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
OK, so what is safe to drink out of?!?!

I've never heard of any issues with stainless steel or glass.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 

ETA: Oh I also wanted to add that if you have Foogo cups you can get replacement parts from thermos - just call their customer service number! Straw sets are $1, and sippy lids (yellow part) are $2









The kids have these in their lunches that is great to know.


----------



## 3*is*magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Daughter of Kali - sorry, I'm not so great at the responding to quotes by pieces







Bear with me!

__________________________

_I'm not sure why you felt the need to tell him about this thread. What does he care? We are but pebbles to a company as big as SIGG._

I disagree. When I got my MA in Marketing it was drilled into our heads to never underestimate the impact that a small group of consumers can ultimately have on sales. MDC forums have a reputation for being influential, and the number of lurkers on this site far, far outweighs the number of registered users who post regularly. SIGG should know that word is spreading, their customers are talking, and we are very, very disappointed.

_I believe companies should be up front from the start._

Agreed.

_Being vague about the contents of the liner in the first place made me uneasy._

I wish I had been less complacent.

_I'm sure this thread will now go 'poof' but it doesn't matter.
As long as some people now know about this issue._

Why do you think the thread will disappear? I haven't read anything on it that would merit that. Am I missing something?

_Safety is my number one priority. And since this is the Family Safety forum, I figured the general public would like to know what's going on with SIGG.
I do hope that everyone with the old bottles will get a replacement if that is their wish._

I am grateful for the information shared.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali* 
I'm not sure why you felt the need to tell him about this thread. What does he care? We are but pebbles to a company as big as SIGG..

Not when you think how many people the original viewers of this post will tell- easily probably at least 10,000, and likely to be the right target population too. I think it was a great idea!


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

What I'm saying is that SIGG, I'm sure, feels that it covered itself. I've read their statement on their own website.

I just don't think a thread here is going to make a difference. Word is already out there on facebook, twitter, blogs, etc etc. Just another thread isn't going to matter, in my opinion.

Oh, and I also work in marketing. I didn't agree with much of what I was taught.
I believe in being honest with people. Yes, even in business when you're trying to sell something.

I will stand behind companies that I believe in.


----------



## Kajira (May 23, 2006)

Now they really think I'm going to spend a penny to send these bottles back? They must be NUTS!, I'm returning the last set I bought and the single one with the old liner is getting thrown out.
Sigg can kiss my butt! I will not carry their product ever!


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali* 
I'm not sure why you felt the need to tell him about this thread. What does he care? We are but pebbles to a company as big as SIGG.


Hmmmm, the CEO of this company responded immediately to my email. On a Sunday. With a resolution to my problem.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

Now they really think I'm going to spend a penny to send these bottles back?
when they respond to me i am going to try to get them to pay return shipping....won't hurt to ask


----------



## J-Bean (Feb 3, 2007)

Another newly-hit-over-the-head previous customer of SIGG here. I just read this on my local AP group's listserv was in disbelief. I only own 2 bottles since that's all I could afford, but it is truly so disappointing to find that this company wasn't honest from the start. Ugh. So unsurprisingly surprising, right?!
Well, I wrote on my Facebook wall, emailed my listserv group, emailed the CEO, and emailed the liners address listed (which bounced right back). And I'll keep telling everyone I know. That's a lot of users, mostly with kids.
The worst part is that ever since I bought this bottle, I've been so much happier with the 1 KK sippy we own. My kids can never screw the top open successfully without the whole top coming off. Then, when it is open and gets inevitably set upside down, it leaks everywhere. My girls aren't exactly crazy, but the things are all dented and peeling. And, ugh, they better pay for me to mail these pieces of BPA #$(% back to them. I'm not throwing them in the trash, as that's wasteful too. Thanks moms here in MDC land for a place to share our frustration at trying to do our best. We do try our best.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

that's IT!!! No corporation - NONE - can EVER be expected to do anything except pursue their profit. They don't "care" about their customers. Every time I think I found a company with some integrity, this happens.

I just wrote the CEO. Here's my letter:

Mr. Wasik - I just read your letter regarding the "new" liners in your SIGG bottles. I want you to know how thoroughly disappointed and disgusted I am with your company. I own 6 SIGG bottles (all the old liners) that I bought over the last 3 years SPECIFICALLY because I wanted a safe non-BPA alternative to plastic sippy cups for my son and drinking bottles for myself. At the time I first bought these bottles SIGG was marketing them as a "safe" alternative to plastic bottles, taking advantage of the BPA issues and concerns that parents had! All the time you KNEW your liners contained BPA and you never acknowledged it. And you've been formulating a new liner since 2006 - almost 4 years ago - and yet you didn't stop making the old liners, you didn't let it be known to all the customers who you knew belived your bottles to be BPA-free.

I bought these bottles for friends, family members, and birthday parties and I recommended them far and wide to other moms who had similar safety concerns for their children.

Please do not patronize me by telling me that "it does not leach". First, I don't believe that because you can only determine what will happen in a controlled laboratory environment, not in the real world when these products are used repeatedly every day. But second, that's not the point. The point is you should be honest about your products and what they contain and let your customers decide for themselves. We are not ignorant children who need to be protected from the truth. You hid the truth intentionally.

These bottles that I own are now trash as far as I'm concerned. But they cost me over $100. I want my money back and would like to know how I can go about returningthese.

I also have a friend who works at the corporate office of Whole Foods and I plan to talk with him about this issue. People assume that products like this sold at their stores are BPA free and I want to encourage them to discontinue selling SIGG bottles. You have made them a partner in duping the public and this does not reflect well on them either. I'm going to talk to my local store as well.

Sincerely,


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow, that sucks. I always thought their wording was weird -- it sounded very CYA with the "no detectable levels of BPA" or however they said it. I bought a Sigg bottle at REI once, brought it home and read the product insert, decided I didn't like the secretive language, and returned it the same day and got a Klean Kanteen instead.

I agree with those who said that all those single-wall bottles (Sigg and KK, and others) sweat and don't keep drinks cold, so we mostly use stainless steel Thermos products now, but I'm glad I got that KK early on instead of the Sigg.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
I knew it! To the person who rolled their eyes at me and implied I was nuts for not trusting the liner because Sigg refused to say exactly what was in it or that it was "BPA free" ---->







.

I kind of thought that too.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umami_mommy* 
actually it looks like (if you read their website) they have been working since 2006 to develop a BPA free liner.
.

uh, yeah, they've been working since 2006 because they knew their liner had BPA in it. yet they never acknowledged it or stopped manufacturing the products with the old liners. I bought one just 6 months ago and it has the old liner! They knew people were buying them thinking they were safe and BPA free. Disgusting.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umami_mommy* 
LOL, what companies do you feel you can trust? i'm not trying to be snarky, but i don't think "trust" is something you can really have confidence in regarding any company who's objective it is to make money. it's just the way capitalism works.









:


----------



## elfimka (Mar 2, 2007)

Mr. Wasik,

I will spare you of my feelings of betrayal on your company's behalf. I know there is a way to get an exchange for the BPA bottle I bought. However, I would like to get full refund as I no longer have trust in your product and will not be buying sigg bottles again.

Please advise on how to get my refund.

Thank you,
E***


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

This stinks.

My kids have been using their Sigg's DAILY for the past year. They represented an investment for us.

I feel embarrassed as well-the Sigg's had "cuter" designs, compared to the KK's, and that swayed my decision. I won't be fooled again by surface marketing.

ETA: I also e-mailed, although at this point I am sure they are overwhelmed with angry customers. I am really ticked.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hmm. I'm going to have to try the CEO's e-mail address. I used the liners one over the weekend and it sounds like a lot of people who e-mailed after me have gotten a response and I haven't heard anything.







:


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

if you bought your bottles at whole foods it may not be a bad idea just to return them there (if you just want a refund). they are great about returning things. i would hope they would not have to eat the cost (although they can afford it..haha) but surely they would return them to sigg and once again let sigg know by all the returns how angry people are!


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

anyone know what kind of liners are in the insulated thermoses? i have the big giant one that holds maybe a liter or more and also the small one with the handle. the liner looks silver...not goldish but they are not the new "eco" ones


----------



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm sure some of you will think I am crazy.







But I am impressed that they are offering to replace all old bottles. That will be at a huge cost to them! And I think they did disclose that the old liner had traces of BPA used in manufacturing on their website last April when I was looking into what to get.

I was replacing Nalgene bottles at the time and this seemed like an improvement. We are now moving on to KK and glass jars.

I emailed Sigg at [email protected] Sunday night and got a response this morning (Monday). Is says to use the attached mailing label (not sure if it's postage paid) and mail all bottles (minus the caps, they suggest keep the caps as extras) and they will issue a pin# for credit twords replacment and shipping costs.

Not sure if I want to use the new bottles yet. But I don't think Sigg deserves to be portrayed as pure evil. Maybe I'm not as upset because I have a very low natural expectation of any and all commercial enterprises. I am even suspicious of most non-profits and charity organizations. So the fact that Sigg had an inferior product, took steps to correct it, the are now offering free replacement to all owners of the previous product. I just don't feel any outrage about this.

I'm more upset about all the pesticides on my produce and the BPA liners on my can food. And no, I don't work for Sigg, or own any stock, or know a single person who works for them.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

FWIW, I got the same e-mail from the CEO of sigg that JewelsJZ referenced in her post (where did it go?). It remains to be seen how Sigg customer service handles this. I have been "referred" to customer service, but have no communication from them yet.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i called whole foods and they said they would return the siggs but after i drove all the way there they said that without a reciept they couldn't do anything since the value was over $20.

anyhow, i also called sigg and they said the thermous and insulated travel mug are stainless steel.

i asked about the lids and they said even the older ones are BPA-free #5 plastic

i am not saying i believe any of this to be true....i am just repeating what the lady who answered the phone said.

anyone know if this is true or not?

and.....they said they will send you a postage paid label when they contact you through email..i won't hold my breath!


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

I received a response very quickly as well, so you might want to try the email again. I plan on donating my new ones. I was unhappy with the quality of the lids and caps and tired of spending money to replace them. I was actually planning on tossing them next time I found them around the house. Z Recommends has a post about the quality of the new lining and it doesn't lok like something I want to deal with. We've been happy with Funtainers, Laken and Klean Kanteens here.

As far as what companies I trust, IMO there is a difference in a company that markets and sells their product for what it is (ie laundry soap, trash bags, deodorant) and one that actively markets itself deceptively which is what I believe Sigg did with its double talk. When the threads started popping up about which bottle to get, so many people chose Sigg over Klean Kanteen (which were the two main companies then) because KK was made in China and Sigg used a safe coating on their bottle. All the while Sigg was researching and retooling their equipment to make truly BPA-free bottles.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reducereuserecycle* 
i called whole foods and they said they would return the siggs but after i drove all the way there they said that without a reciept they couldn't do anything since the value was over $20.

anyhow, i also called sigg and they said the thermous and insulated travel mug are stainless steel.

i asked about the lids and they said even the older ones are BPA-free #5 plastic

i am not saying i believe any of this to be true....i am just repeating what the lady who answered the phone said.

anyone know if this is true or not?

and.....they said they will send you a postage paid label when they contact you through email..i won't hold my breath!

I just sent mine back. they responded to my email with in the hour and I printed out ther lable. It was not postage paid but it only cost 4.95 to send the three bottles priority mail. They said to keep the lids as they are BPA free. I was very impressed with the way they handled it.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i wonder why they won't respond to me through email....i think i will call them back tomorrow.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reducereuserecycle* 
i wonder why they won't respond to me through email....i think i will call them back tomorrow.

Use [email protected] and you get a response quickly.

And for anyone wondering, the return label is NOT postage paid. The state both in the email and on the label that it is not postage paid.

I'm just trying to figure out if it's fine for Canadians to do this as they don't state anywhere on the return form or return label that it's U.S. only, but on their web site they say they don't ship to Canada.


----------



## macimom (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn it!!! I thought they were safe ended up buying Sigg for my DD. It's what she has used every time we have gone out in the car or for a walk, etc. I don't really care at this point what they are doing to try to remedy the situation, I'm just mad my baby was drinking out of that expensive piece of crap all this time.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

Use [email protected] and you get a response quickly.
i sent an email to this over the weekend and again yesterday but they won't respond...so i just sent another one a few minutes ago....


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reducereuserecycle* 
i sent an email to this over the weekend and again yesterday but they won't respond...so i just sent another one a few minutes ago....

Ah okay, I thought you were one of the people who used [email protected] which bounces. I used the wrong one initially since it was posted earlier in the thread.

Hope you get a response soon. If not, I'd tried sending from a different email address that uses a different email server just in case yours is getting filtered as junk on their end. Seems strange your the only one who hasn't got a response to 3 emails.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I just called the store where I purchase my sigg and they knew nothing about it. They didn't even know there was a new liner comming out. All of the ones that they have in stock right now contain BPA and she commented that maybe thats why thier new shippment was taking so long.
Nice that they didn't even notify thier distributers.


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tofu the Geek* 
Ah okay, I thought you were one of the people who used [email protected] which bounces. I used the wrong one initially since it was posted earlier in the thread.

Hope you get a response soon. If not, I'd tried sending from a different email address that uses a different email server just in case yours is getting filtered as junk on their end. Seems strange your the only one who hasn't got a response to 3 emails.

She's not the only one. I haven't received a response either.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

How do you know if your bottle has the "old" liner? Mine look gold-colored inside.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledzepplon* 
How do you know if your bottle has the "old" liner? Mine look gold-colored inside.

It's on their website. Gold is old.


----------



## swimwater (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

What does stainless steel leach?
A couple of the studies on the SIGG site tested KK bottles for what came out in water if you want to take a look. It is mostly metals that are made up of the steel in _very_ small amounts. What is leached is probably no more that what you would get in regular water but metal does come out.

Glass is probably best but I go with the stainless steel for my DS because he tends to drop it. I just try not to let the water sit in it for a long time and only use water in it.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimwater* 
A couple of the studies on the SIGG site tested KK bottles for what came out in water if you want to take a look. It is mostly metals that are made up of the steel in _very_ small amounts. What is leached is probably no more that what you would get in regular water but metal does come out.

Glass is probably best but I go with the stainless steel for my DS because he tends to drop it. I just try not to let the water sit in it for a long time and only use water in it.

I couldn't find this on the SIGG site. Anyone have a link? I wouldn't be surprised if, considering recent events, they pulled it. The irony would just be too much.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali* 
It's on their website. Gold is old.

Drat. Thank you.


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

I emailed yesterday and today I got the shipping label.

Carma


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

i have never bought sigg because they were (mostly) made of aluminum, so it seemed obvious they were lined in something nasty.







the only difference between sigg bottles and a pepsi can, imho, is $20!

we've always used glass or kk's.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Just spoke to a Manager at our local Whole Foods (West Orange, NJ) & he had no idea what I was talking about. I explained it as best I could & also let him know that I checked a sample of the bottles on their rack & they do have the old ones. I asked about returning them & he didn't say yes or no but simply seemed to want to find out more for himself. I also emailed the sigg email for a label & will see what happens. I would much rather have the credit at WF than to get another Sigg product. I might continue to discuss it with folks there to see what happens before I send the bottles back.

I have never had a problem returning anything to WF-with or without a receipt, no matter what the price. In fact, we returned an open box of herbal cleanse tea that was $36 because DH didn't realize it was loose tea leaves, not tea bags.

PS-when I checked all 8 of our Sigg bottles (4 adult, 4 child size) the old liners had lots of flakes on them & I almost cried. Drank out of them everyday of 1st pregnancy & everyday of this pregnancy until yesterday. DD has been drinking out of hers for a year. It's so upsetting. Sure, there are tons of things to worry about in our worlds, but I purchased this particular item under the auspice it was one of things I didn't have to worry about







.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

We have 3 with the old liners and I am SO angry about this. I spent money I just didn't have to keep my daughters safe from BPA and now I have to spend more money to replace them. I emailed for the replacements but I don't know if I am going to get them. I am so frustrated with this company that maybe I just don't want to bother.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i also had never had trouble returning items to Whole Foods, even over $20... but they showed me a little paper with return guidlines that did say over $20 must have a receipt....must have to do with who you deal with or maybe the region of stores.

i also would have rather had the WF credit but looks like i will not get that.

i finally did hear from Sigg and got the postage label...which, of course, was not postage paid.

this is really irritating....the whole thing!


----------



## cagirlintexas (Jun 5, 2007)

If you are willing to talk to an attorney please pm me.


----------



## mom2reenie (Nov 14, 2006)

When we were researching SIGG in January 2008, I came across many sites that stated that the SIGG company could not gaurantee that the liner was BPA free (because the people who made it would not disclose that information), but testing showed that there were not traces of BPA leaked. They recommended not putting SIGG in the dishwasher to furthure protect that from happening. (I just googled searched and there are still sites with that information)
We bought SIGGS knowing that there was a chance of there being BPA in the lining. I think the company is doing a great service replacing SIGGS.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Just like another poster, my DH also mistrusted the epoxy liner in Siggs when I was researching water bottles several years ago. He's a physicist that works with stuff on the atomic level. At work he's very concerned with what's "clean" (his experiments are affected by the presence of even individual atoms). Everything in his lab is stainless steel or glass. Even the gaskets are made of copper (unfortunately one-time use only). I'm happy with our KK, even if they are made in China. Not all Chinese manufacturing plants are evil.


----------



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

noobmom, that's very interesting, thanks for posting. I'm curious if your dh had any thoughts about the new Sigg bottles. I am going to assume that you will be staying away from them and sticking with your KK and glass.

I am going to get the replacement bottles, but I'm just not sure what to do with them. The Klean Kanteens we have are the large size, and I have one ds who loves his 20oz Sigg. I may keep one, and gift the others. Funds are tight so buying a smaller KK is not going to happen just yet.

Anyone find anything about the new Eco-liner from Sigg? Will anyone be using the new bottles? I am reminded of the old saying, "Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me'.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
Theoretically, trace amounts of the metals could transfer. I don't think "leaching" would be an accurate term though. But unless you're heating it or putting acidic food in it, it's unlikely anything would transfer. Either way, I don't think it's not cause for concern.

But what about if you leave your bottle out in the car on a hot day? Car interiors are purported to get up to over 100 degrees on an 80 degree day, what happens when it is actually summer hot, like 100 in the shade hot? That is what concerns me about the whole thing.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
But what about if you leave your bottle out in the car on a hot day? Car interiors are purported to get up to over 100 degrees on an 80 degree day, what happens when it is actually summer hot, like 100 in the shade hot? That is what concerns me about the whole thing.

What kind of cookware do you have? What kind of eating and cooking utensils do you use? If it's stainless and you are comfortable with that, then you shouldn't worry about stainless steel water bottles.


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Z Recommends has a post from 8/22 in which readers claim that the new lining chips away from the cap area. One reader took pics and she says she didn't even notice the change in lining until she cut her lip.

They are also going to have a review of 15-20 stainless and BPA-free plastic bottles soon.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
What kind of cookware do you have? What kind of eating and cooking utensils do you use? If it's stainless and you are comfortable with that, then you shouldn't worry about stainless steel water bottles.

oh I meant with the sigg bottles, sorry.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
oh I meant with the sigg bottles, sorry.

Ah, gotcha. I was thinking to myself "come one, at some point we have to stop worrying."


----------



## fork (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow. I feel like I'm the only person on earth that thinks this is blown way out of proportion. When I was looking at sigg bottles last year, I never read anything about them being BPA free, only that they were "safe" and didn't leech. People assumed that meant that they were BPA free, but I don't recall them ever being advertised that way.

I think the company is going above and beyond with the whole replacement deal. I won't be replacing my bottle, because I'm not really concerned. Of course, I also used to drink hot water out of my nalgene bottle after it sat in a hot car all day even after I knew about BPA.







:


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

I have to kind of agree with the posters that said that Sigg never claimed BPA free, they just claimed it was safe. And I think that is true reading the test report. I remember when buying them that they claimed the liner was safe but proprietary. I liked the cute look, that's why I selected them over KK







:

Carma

ps. A few months ago I bought a water bottle from Crocodile Creek for DS because they are much cheaper than Sigg, are those safe, does anyone know?


----------



## corrie_cat (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a SIGG and a Camelbak Better Bottle... guess the SIGG is going in the trash. I absolutely love the Camelbak... great convenient bite valve on top of a stainles bottle. They posted an open letter about the SIGG news, saying that their bottles are absolutely BPA-free: http://www.camelbak.com/en/camelbak-...l-bottles.aspx


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Chiming in a little late here, but...

How do we know the "eco" liners don't have something else nasty that we just haven't heard about yet that is leaching into the water? :-/

I guess i kinda feel safer with the liners that were tested to not leach bpa (even though they used it) than the new unknowns...


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mich* 
noobmom, that's very interesting, thanks for posting. I'm curious if your dh had any thoughts about the new Sigg bottles. I am going to assume that you will be staying away from them and sticking with your KK and glass.

Yes, we'll be staying with our KK bottles. I talked to DH about it last night and we came to the conclusion that stainless steel and glass are basically the best food-safe materials available to us today, although they may leach a bit. (Think lead crystal.) Ceramics are really no better because they are more porous (which means they can be prone to collecting bacteria) and are even more varied in production and materials than the other two (high-fire stoneware, porcelain, etc).

Oh, and I took a look at Sigg report on leaching. They kept the bottles heated for 2 weeks at above 100F. It showed the KK to leach iron (big surprise since that's the major component of stainless steel) and silicon. Neither is dangerous to ingest and in fact our bodies need both. The other stainless steel bottles did not really leach anything dangerous either, except one leached some aluminum. I mean come on--sodium? calcium? Instead of using the chemical symbols they could have used the common names and it would have seemed much less scary. I noticed they did not include a conclusion to the report, although it contained background, experimental, and results sections--basically everything you would have in a science report from high school--minus a conclusion. Here, I'll write it for you, Sigg, "None of the stainless steel water bottles leached dangerous heavy metals in appreciable amounts. One of the bottles leached a bit of aluminum, but even in our own FAQ, we defend minor exposure to aluminum (see question about scratched linings). Our lined aluminum bottle didn't leach either, but we didn't test for plastics, only metals."

The whole thing puts a bad taste (ha!) in my mouth. I'll use stainless steel on-the-go and glass at home. When there is no alternative, I'll use plastic and just try not to worry about it. There's only so much you can do.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I just came here to post this, but I see I've been beat to it, and gladly so.

Several years ago, when I was searching for bottles, I went with Klean Kanteen b/c of SIGG being aluminum and coated. But, knowing soooo many MDC mamas went with SIGG, I wanted to be sure people knew.

How very disappointing of them, but not surprising.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

http://www.bigbottleswap.com/Home.html

Swap out your SIGG bottles for safe bottles at 30% off.


----------



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

I just got my replacement bottle (in Canada) -- before they even received my old one. That's pretty good service! Apparently here they just choose one to send to you rather than you getting a voucher or code to use online and pick your own.

So I now, instead of a cute little pink and red one with a rabbit and a sheep on it that we got as a gift...we are the proud owners of a pink one with a princess riding a unicorn. Oh well.

I think they are handling this well for people to inquire directly, but I did have to inform a local baby shop the other day that some of the bottles they still have on the shelf were the old BPA liner. And in Canada BPA is not allowed in products for babies. Not sure I'm going to use my new princess bottle, we shall see how this pans out.


----------



## Pirogi (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
But what about if you leave your bottle out in the car on a hot day? Car interiors are purported to get up to over 100 degrees on an 80 degree day, what happens when it is actually summer hot, like 100 in the shade hot? That is what concerns me about the whole thing.

My background is chemical engineering, but this is all just opinion as I don't have any hard data. I think that stainless steel is a much safer bet than plastic or plastic-lined containers because of durability differences. Plastic breaks down very easily from heat, UV exposure, time, etc. Stainless steel breaks down much more slowly and requires much more extreme conditions to do so.

Then again, I guess I don't worry too much about the water in my SS water bottle (enviro products - like it a lot but pricey). We are never going to be able to drink completely pure water. There will always be contaminants, introduced anywhere from the source to the container. I would rather my contaminant be "natural" - elemental or biologic - than manufactured.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
Theoretically, trace amounts of the metals could transfer. I don't think "leaching" would be an accurate term though. But unless you're heating it or putting acidic food in it, it's unlikely anything would transfer. Either way, I don't think it's not cause for concern.

I'm a tap water drinker, in a city with really good water. But still, there are probably worse things in the water already then what might leach from the bottle.


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

for those of you who have turned in their Sigg bottles, have you received any response? I sent mine in a couple of weeks ago, they should have arrived in 1 possibly to 2 business days. I haven't heard anything yet. Just wondering if anyone has had their Siggs processed and how long it takes.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

I saw the CEO made an apology last week & there is now a global exchange program where you can print out your own label from a link on their site. It also seems like they are saying they will replace the bottle as close to the original color/design as possible? No more refunds/credits????
http://mysigg.com/bulletin/exchange_program.html

Wegman's & Whole Foods are now also taking them back in the stores as part of the exchange program.

If you sent yours back early on, with the return label you got in your email from contacting them, you got a store credit right? Could it be used on anything at Sigg?

Has anyone returned in person to a retailer yet? Did you have to get new bottles or did you get store credit?

I have a mailing label from when I reached out to them but hadn't had a chance to get to the post office yet. Wondering if it means I will get bottles back or I will get a refund?

ONE LAST QUESTION:
I noticed on their site they mention that if you have a new liner bottle & the liner is chipping at all, to return it immediately. That scares me. When will they announce what is in the new liner & why must the bottle be returned?


----------



## YummyYarnAddict (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom* 
ONE LAST QUESTION:
I noticed on their site they mention that if you have a new liner bottle & the liner is chipping at all, to return it immediately. That scares me. When will they announce what is in the new liner & why must the bottle be returned?

I haven't read the whole thread, but with regard to this particular question, one reason I never bought SIGG bottles is because they have aluminum underneath the liner and aluminum IS a reactive metal. They have always touted the liners as unbreakable, un-crackable, etc. but I have friends who have said that their SIGG liners have cracked upon repeated impact (because, face it, we drop these things all the time -- my Klean Kanteen is all beaten up!). My guess -- and this is only a guess -- is that if the integrity of their new liner isn't perfect, then that aluminum is exposed.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sailor* 
I must admit when SIGG and KleanKanteen first became "popular" among the green crowds, I opted for the KK because I didn't trust a company who wouldn't say what was in their liner. I remember they didn't list the ingredients, and it always seemed suspicious to me. Like what are you hiding? So, I went with KK - just stainless steel seemed good, though I had to compromise my "don't buy from China" rule for them.

I'm totally paranoid about stuff like that, though. I have to have full disclosure or I don't buy. I'm sorry to see that SIGG put BPA in their liners. This is something they absolutely should have disclosed!

This was exactly my situation.

I was uncomfortable with the idea of the mystery lining. I was concerned with the materials used, how it would age, would the lining deteriorate, etc. Using aluminum and coating it seemed silly when you could just use stainless steel with no coating required.

By contrast, the Klean Kanteens clearly stated they were not coated on the inside - just 100% stainless steel. They can be put through the dishwasher, they can be scrubbed, you can put anything in them (I think Sigg said you couldn't put acidic things like orange juice in them).

Full disclosure or I won't buy, I agree. I hope they will offer refunds.


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

someone posted that you can take the bottle to whole foods and get replacements (if you want them). i called the one close to us and you can! so if there is a whole foods near you and you want a new bottle they will exchange it for you, and then they ship them back to Sigg and get the money i guess.

h


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

We took ours back to our local health foods store. One was really beat up.. dented and chipped.. and they took them back, gave us a gift card for store credit (like $50 worth!) and we replaced them with Kleen Kanteens. I don't want to do business with a company that is dishonest, and I have heard the new liner isn't any better. No links word of mouth about silver partials being worse for you than the BPA. shrug. I will just stick with Kleen Kanteen now.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

If you take it to Whole Foods, do you need the cover? I think I threw the cover out when I was planning on sending it back to SIGG.


----------



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

I also sent mine out a few weeks ago and have not heard anything yet either.

I finally bit the bullet and purchased new Klean Kanteens for the rest of the family. It was hard to spend, as money is tight right now. But I am glad I did. We will just have cheaper meals this month.

I suppose I will use the Sigg credit (whenever it does show up) for gifts.


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaofthree* 
someone posted that you can take the bottle to whole foods and get replacements (if you want them). i called the one close to us and you can! so if there is a whole foods near you and you want a new bottle they will exchange it for you, and then they ship them back to Sigg and get the money i guess.

h

oh, I am soooo bummed that I missed that post. I would have turned mine in to whole foods in a heartbeat! I would have not had to pay for shipping either, bummer. Too late now. My plan was to get the stainless steel mugs and the knife, fork and spoon which is also stainless steel.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok-we went into WF tonight. They are taking them back & giving new bottles OR store credit. But she is stating that for store credit, they need the lids back too. Not sure why that matters & if every associate/store will require the lids for the refunds but I am sure it is worth a try.

I forgot to ask them about my bottles with the new liners that are chipping away & if they will take those back so I will have to follow up on that...


----------



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

Logan's Mom thank you for posting your plan. I just spent some time looking around the sigg site and I love that utensil set! We pack lunches all the time and that looks great. And I had no clue they sold stainless steel mugs.

Forget the gifts idea, I think I will be getting something for myself instead! Thanks! Now I just need that email and pin# they promised.







:


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

I returned my four Siggs to Whole Foods today. The Siggs were pretty beat up and dented, and I had no receipt, but the Whole Foods people were cheerful and thrilled to exchange them for us.

In our family we'll use the new ones with the new liners. I feel okay about that.


----------



## olliepop (Jun 26, 2007)

Wegmans is accepting returned Sigg bottles as well. I returned ours w/o lids and received cash. Hope this helps!


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

All stores selling SIGG products have been notified by SIGG to accept returns of any and all bottles with the old liner in exchange for bottles with the new liner.


----------



## bugginsmom (Aug 4, 2005)

Just an FYI, Sigg is not giving credit, just replacing the bottles. No pin number either. I just received my replacements today. They sent me an email, had me verify my address and which bottles I wanted to replace the ones I sent (exact same size, etc.). As far as I know, they are just replacing the bottles, not letting you order something else instead.


----------



## 3*is*magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bugginsmom* 
Just an FYI, Sigg is not giving credit, just replacing the bottles. No pin number either. I just received my replacements today. They sent me an email, had me verify my address and which bottles I wanted to replace the ones I sent (exact same size, etc.). As far as I know, they are just replacing the bottles, not letting you order something else instead.

I am so disappointed to hear that! Had I know, I would have returned all 9 of my bottles to Whole Foods and walked away with groceries instead.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

That works for me. I sent one 1l, 2 .6l, and one .4l and hope that they get back to me soon for my replacements. I wanted to replace with the same bottles anyway, not sure what else I would do with the credit anyway.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lasciate* 
All stores selling SIGG products have been notified by SIGG to accept returns of any and all bottles with the old liner in exchange for bottles with the new liner.

Good thing our store gave us store credit. I will never buy from SIGG again.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaLaLaLa* 
I returned my four Siggs to Whole Foods today. The Siggs were pretty beat up and dented, and I had no receipt, but the Whole Foods people were cheerful and thrilled to exchange them for us.

In our family we'll use the new ones with the new liners. I feel okay about that.


I wish I had done this.







I mailed mine back to Sigg. One .3l and two .6l. They sent me an email saying we received your 1L bottle??? I was so mad as I put each one down on the sheet they had me print out and I mailed them together in one box. Arghh. They sent back an email saying they were looking into it....


----------



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

I got my email from Sigg today. There is a pin # and the credit amount for what I sent them. The exact dollar amount to replace what I sent. It just says to use the pin as a gift certificate code on my replacement purchase. No mention of restrictions on what I can buy. We'll see...

ETA- I just placed my order at Sigg. I returned three bottles, and used the credit to purchase a large stainless steel thermos, stainless steel travel mug, and a little kid bag. No problems. I have .99 cents (not much, but useful if you go over) left on my credit if you want it Logan's Mom? Thanks again for the purchase ideas.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I sent them 7 bottles three weeks ago and haven't heard a thing yet...I'm going to be very upset if they don't have them!


----------



## Poodge (Jun 16, 2009)

I sent my Sigg bottle back on 08/26 and recieved an email on 09/15 asking me which 0.6 L bottle I wanted as a replacement. I sent an email back that evening with the name of the bottle and on 9/16 recieved an email that the bottle had shipped with a FedEx tracking number. Per FedEx it is on its way.

I do know at our local Whole Foods they are taking them back (I found out after I mailed mine!) and letting you pick any other bottle - Sigg or another brand with a credit.


----------



## bugginsmom (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mich* 
I got my email from Sigg today. There is a pin # and the credit amount for what I sent them. The exact dollar amount to replace what I sent. It just says to use the pin as a gift certificate code on my replacement purchase. No mention of restrictions on what I can buy. We'll see...

ETA- I just placed my order at Sigg. I returned three bottles, and used the credit to purchase a large stainless steel thermos, stainless steel travel mug, and a little kid bag. No problems. I have .99 cents (not much, but useful if you go over) left on my credit if you want it Logan's Mom? Thanks again for the purchase ideas.

hmmmm...I wonder why different people are having it fixed differently. I know of two other people who were just offered the replacements too, no pin or credit amount. Did you order your original bottles directly from Sigg? Not that it matters, it is just interesting....


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

They have yet to get back to me and it has been a whole week. The original email said they were going to give me credit. The latest email said they wanted me to pick a replacement. I purchased mine at WFM. I should have just returned them there what a PIA!!


----------



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

That's so weird that the responses are so different. I received a response to my original email on 8/26 with the return form and shipping label. It said I would receive an email with a pin # for replacement purchase with free shipping. It took me a few days to actually mail it out.

I originally purchased the bottles from reusablebags.com in March 08.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I got a code today for $140...I found hidden on their web site their clearance stainless bottles for 19.99...I went with those...figured if I can't get Kleen Kanteens, I might as well get other stainless bottles...
http://mysigg.com/index.asp?PageActi...TS&Category=74


----------



## Cian'sMama (Jan 28, 2005)

So how do we know if the new liner is reliable? I am just sitting here on the fence. As others have said, I don't want to be fooled twice...

Also, has anyone tried to return these at EMS? I went in a couple of weeks ago and they had no idea what I was talking about, but I am wondering if that has changed.


----------



## NoraC (Mar 15, 2008)

Have just called the Whole foods in Toronto about the sigg exchange. I was told to go to the website to do the exchange. I guess they were taking any bottles back until today but have changed the policy for some reason--something about Sigg not giving them the credit for the bottles they sent in. Have also called Home Outfitters (Scarborough) and they said they *may* be able to exchange some and that it had to be something they carried. If there was a price difference then I would have to pay the difference. I haven't calculated the cost to mail my bottles but don't think it will be cheap b/c it's so bulky.


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

took my sigg bottles to whole foods here in maine and they took them back, and gave me our old caps, so i guess if you don't have them you can return them without. BUT you had to get new sigg bottles; no store credit and no other brand. it sounds like each whole foods does stuff differently.

h


----------



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

i took my two Siggs back to Whole Foods. i called the first one and was told they'd take them back only to be told no when i got there. the three people i talked to had no idea what i was talking about. i called a second WF's on the way home and was told that they were taking them back. this time i got a name and asked specific questions to make sure they'd take them. they said they'd prefer to exchange them but didn't have the new bottles yet. they did have Nalgene and some "green" aluminium bottles that was made in China. i asked for a store credit because i'm not comfortable with either of those options. i order KK for a steal of a deal and i'm never looking back.


----------



## jazzharmony (Nov 10, 2006)

I returned 3 sigg bottles to Whole Foods yesterday. Two with the new liners and one with the old. I told them I no longer trust Sigg as a company and I don't want their bottles of any kind. They gave me a store credit, no questions asked. They wrote on their log "no longer trust company".


----------



## kayabrink (Apr 19, 2005)

Has anyone tried to exchange their bottle at Carrot Common in Toronto? That is where I got my siggs and wonder if they will exhange for store credit, or new bottles (though I would prefer store credit! The new liner sounds iffy as well...)


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mich* 
I got my email from Sigg today. There is a pin # and the credit amount for what I sent them. The exact dollar amount to replace what I sent. It just says to use the pin as a gift certificate code on my replacement purchase. No mention of restrictions on what I can buy. We'll see...

ETA- I just placed my order at Sigg. I returned three bottles, and used the credit to purchase a large stainless steel thermos, stainless steel travel mug, and a little kid bag. No problems. I have .99 cents (not much, but useful if you go over) left on my credit if you want it Logan's Mom? Thanks again for the purchase ideas.

You are welcome. I haven't gottten any info from them yet. When I do ane if I need .99 cents, I'll let you know. Thanks!!! Hope you like your new purchases!!!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
http://www.bigbottleswap.com/Home.html

Swap out your SIGG bottles for safe bottles at 30% off.

Anyone get a code for this yet?


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I bought a Klean Kanteen wide mouth for my daughter and she used it today. She tasted a metallic taste, then found a green substance around the rim.

I found two reviews at Amazon.com stating the same thing. One guy contacted Klean Kanteen and he says they're having him send the bottle in for an exchange and so they could look it over. They thought perhaps the green stuff was residue from the polishing process that got under the rim.

Again, this refers to their new wide-mouth bottle, or the lid anyway.

After I washed dd's bottle and lid, the bottle smells fine, not metallic at all.

I haven't contacted KK yet, but will be in the morning.

By the way, I otherwise recommend the Klean Kanteen. We had no problem with our 2 original KK bottles.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

It's been more than 2 weeks since I mailed our siggs and I haen't heard anything yet. I wish I knew that whole foods was taking them because it's 5 minutes from my house and it's really irritating me to wait this long. My kids have no sippy cups to drink from and that's kinda a problem for us.







As if I wasn't angry enough about the bpa issue. I think I'm going to email them if I don't hear from them by this weekend and ask for the status of my return.


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justmama* 
It's been more than 2 weeks since I mailed our siggs and I haen't heard anything yet. I wish I knew that whole foods was taking them because it's 5 minutes from my house and it's really irritating me to wait this long. My kids have no sippy cups to drink from and that's kinda a problem for us.







As if I wasn't angry enough about the bpa issue. I think I'm going to email them if I don't hear from them by this weekend and ask for the status of my return.









Its been almost a month since I mailed ours in and we are only a few states away, so they should have gotten them in 1 or 2 days max.


----------



## J-Bean (Feb 3, 2007)

We mailed ours in August some time, so it's been at least a month too, and nothing here. I keep trying not to think about it so I won't be so irked about the whole thing but I'm through with this company. Lame. Can't wait to hear though if anyone gets a response from them. I'm hesitant to put in another 30 minutes of time trying to figure out who to email, etc. to 'track' the darn things. And for us, we're over an hour from a whole foods, but it would have been worth it considering it would have been free and not taken over a month. Ugg. OK, no more venting from me on this issue.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I got a code and ordered new bottles...that have yet to ship 2 weeks after I ordered!

Are they trying to lose even more customers?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

They probably thought they were pacifying a few customers and were not prepared for the number of returns they received. I am so glad our local store took ours back.


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

I mailed ours back like 3 weeks ago and have still heard nothing back from them - I was SO upset when I found out the liners contain BPA- when I bought the bottles for us, Dh and I were working at a summer camp- which means my BLACK bottle spent 9 + hours right next to me, baking in the sun, everyday. I stopped using it though because it developed this weird, rust looking lesion on the inside/bottom. I had never put anything but water into it and tried scrubbing it with a baby bottle scrubbing brush...skeptical about the new ones but whatev our old ones were just sitting unused anyways.

ETA: We now use Klean Kanteen bottles


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

You know it says this on their website:

Quote:

After your bottles are received at our warehouse, you will be contacted directly with regard to your replacements. SIGG changes its bottle designs every year, so exact replacements are not always possible.
http://mysigg.com/bulletin/exchange_program.html

I think I would contact them and find out where your replacements are.

(sitting here since yesterday.. hehe)


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

I returned five bottle to Whole Foods yesterday, and received $124 in store credit.







Since I had read about the differing experiences with returning bottles that others of you have had at different WF stores, I decided to just see what happened. At first, the customer service guy tried to tell me that I needed to do an even exchange for a new bottle and I told him about my concerns about Sigg's integrity as a company, and that I had no interest in using their products ever again, as I do not trust them. I said that I had called WF's corporate office and they had told me that I could get store credit (small fib, I know, but I really don't feel guilty about it, given the fact that there seems to be no consistent policy), and he called a manager over. She said, "No problem."

So, with a little perseverance and creativity, it is possible to still get a store credit at WF.







Of course, $124 doesn't go far at Whole Paycheck, but that's another story...


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama* 
I returned five bottle to Whole Foods yesterday, and received $124 in store credit.







Since I had read about the differing experiences with returning bottles that others of you have had at different WF stores, I decided to just see what happened. At first, the customer service guy tried to tell me that I needed to do an even exchange for a new bottle and I told him about my concerns about Sigg's integrity as a company, and that I had no interest in using their products ever again, as I do not trust them. I said that I had called WF's corporate office and they had told me that I could get store credit (small fib, I know, but I really don't feel guilty about it, given the fact that there seems to be no consistent policy), and he called a manager over. She said, "No problem."

So, with a little perseverance and creativity, it is possible to still get a store credit at WF.







Of course, $124 doesn't go far at Whole Paycheck, but that's another story...

You rock, Melissa!! Think you can get REI to do this for me







...?


----------



## Jillie (May 24, 2005)

I mailed our five bottles on aug 27 and finally got our order code on the 11 of september. I ordered the replacements on the 12th and finally got them today! I was so glad to see ups drive in the yard! I ordered some regular bottles and some stainless steel ones as well. I'm so relieved to have them as I was sick of trying to find ways to transport water around that wouldn't leak. I'll let you know how we like them later.

Oh and I sent several emails to the [email protected] or what ever it was and did get responses sometimes, and even once got a tracking number but the package had never shipped out at all. I'm guessing they are swamped with replacement orders.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dillonandmarasmom* 
You rock, Melissa!! Think you can get REI to do this for me







...?

Have you tried returning them at REI? If you used your membership when you bought them, they have it on file, and will return them, no questions asked, no receipt. I have exchanged dented kids' Siggs at REI before, even before this BPA fiasco, and they did it no problem. REI has a no-hassle return policy if you are a member--you can return something that's 10 years old if you tell them it didn't hold up the way you had thought it would.

You could always make a trip to WF and tell that that you called corporate, and you also had a friend return them for store credit just a few days ago.









If you need help, I'd be happy to do it for you. You know me--I have no problem getting very direct with people when I feel things are not on the up-and-up or if I feel I have been wronged.







(Maybe too much so sometimes, but it's a strength in situations like this Sigg drama, IMO.)


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama* 
Have you tried returning them at REI? If you used your membership when you bought them, they have it on file, and will return them, no questions asked, no receipt. I have exchanged dented kids' Siggs at REI before, even before this BPA fiasco, and they did it no problem. REI has a no-hassle return policy if you are a member--you can return something that's 10 years old if you tell them it didn't hold up the way you had thought it would.

You could always make a trip to WF and tell that that you called corporate, and you also had a friend return them for store credit just a few days ago.









If you need help, I'd be happy to do it for you. You know me--I have no problem getting very direct with people when I feel things are not on the up-and-up or if I feel I have been wronged.







(Maybe too much so sometimes, but it's a strength in situations like this Sigg drama, IMO.)


Why I like REI and Nordy's to this day...I remember returning my mom's Uggs for her about 15 years ago after she'd had them a couple of years...no problem, full credit! Crazy, but I love that!!

If I can't get to REI in the next couple of months, I may take you up on the help. Thanks!


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Logan's Mom* 
Its been almost a month since I mailed ours in and we are only a few states away, so they should have gotten them in 1 or 2 days max.

this is getting ridiculous. I just fired off an email asking to know the status of my return and letting them know how frustrated and upset i am. i doubt that will move things along but even an email letting me know the siggs were recieved would be preferrable to no contact at all. i have no idea even if they were lost in the mail. i am just so angry over this whole sitatuion. wish i had returned mine to whole foods instead of mailing them in. i paid more money for those stupid contaminated bottles that i don't even really want back now. i just want some sort of response.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama* 
I returned five bottle to Whole Foods yesterday, and received $124 in store credit.







Since I had read about the differing experiences with returning bottles that others of you have had at different WF stores, I decided to just see what happened. At first, the customer service guy tried to tell me that I needed to do an even exchange for a new bottle and I told him about my concerns about Sigg's integrity as a company, and that I had no interest in using their products ever again, as I do not trust them. I said that I had called WF's corporate office and they had told me that I could get store credit (small fib, I know, but I really don't feel guilty about it, given the fact that there seems to be no consistent policy), and he called a manager over. She said, "No problem."

So, with a little perseverance and creativity, it is possible to still get a store credit at WF.







Of course, $124 doesn't go far at Whole Paycheck, but that's another story...

given the massive fibs that SIGG has told about the safety of their bottles, i wouldnt' feel bad either. i'm just sorry i didn't think of this first and paid for shipping to send back the stupid bottles we can't use.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I hear that the news ones have BPA in them too.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama* 
I returned five bottle to Whole Foods yesterday, and received $124 in store credit.







Since I had read about the differing experiences with returning bottles that others of you have had at different WF stores, I decided to just see what happened. At first, the customer service guy tried to tell me that I needed to do an even exchange for a new bottle and I told him about my concerns about Sigg's integrity as a company, and that I had no interest in using their products ever again, as I do not trust them. I said that I had called WF's corporate office and they had told me that I could get store credit (small fib, I know, but I really don't feel guilty about it, given the fact that there seems to be no consistent policy), and he called a manager over. She said, "No problem."

So, with a little perseverance and creativity, it is possible to still get a store credit at WF.







Of course, $124 doesn't go far at Whole Paycheck, but that's another story...

You will not buy Sigg anymore because they lied, but you lied to get store credit, and that's ok?


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
I hear that the news ones have BPA in them too.

Link?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilylove* 
You will not buy Sigg anymore because they lied, but you lied to get store credit, and that's ok?

I see no problem with this. SIGG is a huge cooperation. They lied about their product containing harmful chemicals. Whole Foods is a huge cooperation which his it's own ethical problems anyway. I have no problems what so ever lying to unethical cooperations to get them to do what they should in the first place.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Win by any mean necessary?
What about personal integrity?

I'm not really trying to pick a fight (honest I'm not!), just trying to make a point.

I guess I follow a more 'be the change' type philosophy.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
I see no problem with this. SIGG is a huge cooperation. They lied about their product containing harmful chemicals. Whole Foods is a huge cooperation which his it's own ethical problems anyway. I have no problems what so ever lying to unethical cooperations to get them to do what they should in the first place.

How is what they "should" do giving you a store credit?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polliwog* 
How is what they "should" do giving you a store credit?

Whole Foods is an unethical company. I feel no loss of personal integrity fibbing to them to get a refund.

And it's SIGG that should be giving the refunds... which they will be giving to the stores when they return them.. Do you really think the stores are eating this money out of the kindness of their hearts? NO!

That said, I don't shop at Whole Foods, I shop at a local company that IS ethical and IS giving customers store credit for SIGG bottles.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilylove* 
Win by any mean necessary?
What about personal integrity?

I'm not really trying to pick a fight (honest I'm not!), just trying to make a point.

I guess I follow a more 'be the change' type philosophy.

I agree, lying is lying.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

I was able to exchange mine at Sports Basement on Friday. They did not ask any questions at all--just said, go pick anything you want that's the same size and bring the old and new ones up to the register.

But now I don't know what to do with them. I actually have enough Kleen Kanteens for us, so I was thinking about saving the shiny new SIGGS for gifts. But are they really safe? I don't want to give them away if they aren't. Shoot.

Catherine


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

All I know is that I'm bummed that I spent money to send back my Siggs and its been over a month with no response. That just SUCKS!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

We got our new siggs this week. My partner told them he wasn't sending the bottles until we got our new ones. We got our new ones last week. I don't see a point in returning the old ones.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I am about to lose it with this company. I got my replacement code after mailing in my old containers, used it a MONTH ago and still have not received my new bottles!!!!!!!!!!!! I have sent emails and no responses. I am so irritated!!


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

I got my replacement code, but when I ordered I HAD to enter my credit card info or the order wouldn't go through. So I did, thinking that it's just standard but the replacement code would cover the cost.

My credit card was charged.







There's a restocking fee if I return them, and I WOULD NOT have bought them if I knew I would have to pay. I'd prefer to replace them with KK's.

Now my email hasn't been answered in 3 days. I know this whole deal expires at the end of Oct., and I'm contemplating calling the co. tomorrow.

Grrrr....


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyMama* 
I got my replacement code, but when I ordered I HAD to enter my credit card info or the order wouldn't go through. So I did, thinking that it's just standard but the replacement code would cover the cost.

My credit card was charged.







There's a restocking fee if I return them, and I WOULD NOT have bought them if I knew I would have to pay. I'd prefer to replace them with KK's.

Now my email hasn't been answered in 3 days. I know this whole deal expires at the end of Oct., and I'm contemplating calling the co. tomorrow.

Grrrr....

I think in your case, I would call my state attorney general, or my credit card company and dispute the charge.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Call the company, TinyMama.


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

Its been 7 weeks since I sent my siggs to them and I live a few states over, should have only taken 2 days max to get to them. I keep emailing them asking for the status and have been given the runaround. I sure wish I would have returned them to whole foods and I wouldn't have had to pay for postage.


----------



## J-Bean (Feb 3, 2007)

It's funny to see this thread come to life right as my brain gets back to thinking about it. "Hey, where are those Sigg bottles?!" Just Sunday I remembered again and decided that was it. I too have been waiting for 7 weeks and nothing. Which I'm kind of glad of. So, I emailed demanding a full refund. After all, they are holding my Sigg bottles now and not providing the promised services (replacement bottles, timely matter (last reply said processing took 4-5 weeks), or purchase code). So, I laid every detail from start to finish and demanded they refund my credit card asap. I'm not going to wait anymore for a code to order from and wait some more. I'm not going to wait for new bottles. I just want my money back. Hmmmm, I'll update here again when I hear from them again. I'm trying to be hopeful that they'll get something right this time. Pissing customers off in all of these different ways, from the start to then dragging them along at their own expense is just a horrible way to ever get customers to return again.


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

I sent the president an email. He did a typical standard reply and forwarded it on to customer service. Well, now they are asking for proof of delivery and tracking info, which I didn't feel the need to spend the extra money on as I have never had any problems with the mail (I participate in co-ops and live on the east coast with family on the west coast so I use the mail a ton)


----------



## J-Bean (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about the confusion you're dealing with. Ugh, lost bottles. I always error on the side of spending less $ since that's where we're at right now and things always seem to get there, but you always wonder as they ask about buying it, hmmmm, this better make it there.
So, here's my update. I wrote last Sunday for a full refund. I wrote all the details of my interactions with them with dates, email addresses, everything. And, I told them they've had my bottles now for 2 months, and since they're not following up on their end of the deal in a fair or promised amount of time, I wanted a full refund instead, much like I would have had (grocery $ anyhow) if I would have just waited 2 weeks until the thread announced stores were accepting them.
Then, 3 days later what do i get? Yep, my gift certificate code with the most confusing instructions ever. I of course have no plans on buying my kids SIGG sippy bottles again,both for safety concerns, the stupid tiny hole everything has to fit through (ugh, ice, forget it), and the fact that after 6 weeks I chose to get KK sippys for my 2 kids realizing the gift code was going to take for ever. So my instructions say that if you are not doing a straight exchange you have to jump through 3 more hoops and wait longer for the bottles. HAHA! More time huh.
So, instead of replying to my email request, actually demand, for a refund, they ignored it and it appears they sped up my gift code processing. How infuriarating and unprofessional.
So, as someone mentioned here a weeks or two ago, "Call them." I picked up the phone on a Wednesday at 3pm Pacific Time. Hmmm, that's odd, "Our message box is full,please call back at another time" from their 1-888 inquiries number. What's that about I'm thinking. So I call the 1-800 ordering line, hoping to just ask for the right person and eventually get somewhere. Same message. And this was their ordering line. Yes, no hours listed. No info. given. Just, call back since our mailbox is full. Sounds like my little brother's voicemail message, not SIGG Co.'s. So, I call the long distance #. Same thing. So, much luck to callers. Perhaps everyone at every phone # they answer had already gone home?!
So, I wrote another refund demand email and sent it with the previous referred to. And, of course I've been waiting 3 days again already. I'll update if I ever get through to anyone. But, now I don't want their *&#^ bottles, and I will not wait another 2 months for the *&#% things. I'm done with them. Has anyone else here ever gotten through on the phone with them or are we stuck using email? Just curious. And, has anyone else managed to get a refund? Thanks!


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

I got my replacement code today.









I still would have rather have known about taking them to whole foods and perhaps switched to KK.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, it took two months, but we finally got our replacement bottles today. And the cap on one of them (apparently a new design of cap) is broken.

Go figure. I'm so done with Sigg.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, I am so totally done with this company. I was initially okay w/ their offer to replace them, used the code and it has been almost 6 wks! I rewrote to the CEO, asking him to expedite the process, which he forwarded to the customer service, still NOTHING.

I am ordering KK's and forgetting about this.


----------



## mamabain (Sep 19, 2002)

I sent mine back on 10-06 and have not heard a thing. Does the replacement code come in the mail or in email?

This is frustrating. We've not had bottles for 6 weeks and now i come here and find out everyone is getting the run around.

SUCKS.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

they emailed me the code.

i still haven't gotton my bottles, but got this email from sigg

Quote:

I am hoping you have received your package by now. Every order is put on hold to verify the amount you ordered matches the amount you were credited. Unfortunately, we have had some greedy customers who have ordered A LOT more than they were supposed to and have ruined it for everyone. We are asking that you allow up to 7 business days for the order to be processed and shipped. Once released and ready to ship you will receive an email with your tracking information. Please let me know if you haven't received your bottles yet. Thank you!
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Now that's a professional e-mail. Greedy, huh? I don't doubt that some people were trying to cheat the system but they could have worded that part differently.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

I am one of those customers who spent more than I was allowed to. I did not want another aluminum bottle (my mom has Altzhimer's), so I ordered the cheapest steel bottle that they had, which was slightly above the cost that they gave me in my email. I just got an email that my order was canceled, and after I replied, they sent another email saying that it would take up to 5 weeks to reply to that email. ugh... I am so done with this company.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

I also ordered with the code for returns. The email with the code was VERY specific about not OVER ordering.

But, I think that the real problem is the way they set it up. I think it was one mass code. Once I placed my order it said the remaining balance on my gift card was something like $66,000. I can imagine after seeing that, some very greedy people decided to test how much they could get away with. The problem with this is that now all orders are needing to be triple checked, and taking way more time than necessary.


----------



## jazzharmony (Nov 10, 2006)

So interesting, that email from SIGG re: "greedy" customers.
SIGG certainly knows about greed firsthand, don't they.
The ultimate greed is lying repeatedly to the public, putting customers' health at risk and then having the audacity to make it prohibitively difficult to get a replacement bottle.
I personally would not want a replacement as I will never trust SIGG as a company. I was lucky enough to return mine to Whole Foods where they gave me credit to purchase whatever I wanted.


----------

